# Android-Studio: 2. Layout nach kurzer Zeit aufzeigen



## AkechiKogoro (12. Aug 2019)

Hallo an alle im Java-Forum!

Heute sitze ich ziemlich viel am Rechner und programmiere, weswegen ich heute schon eine 2. Anfrage ans Forum habe und hoffe dass mir dabei
jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Mein Problem ist Folgendes:
Ich möchte nach dem Start der App ein erstes Layout mit einem ImageView präsentieren, dass nach wenige Sekunden von einem zweiten Layout
abgelöst wird, dass die eigentliche Benutzeroberfläche enthält.
Kann mir jemand Erklären oder Vorschläge machen wie man so etwas bewerkstelligen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!

Viele Grüße
Akechi Kogoro


----------



## Robat (12. Aug 2019)

Du willst also eine Art SplashScreen machen? 
Schau mal hier: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5486789/how-do-i-make-a-splash-screen


----------



## AkechiKogoro (13. Aug 2019)

Hallo Robat,
ich muss zugeben dass ich mich mit Instant-Filtern noch nicht so sehr beschäftigt habe, aber was ich gesehen habe scheint das genau das Richtige zu sein. Ich muss mich nur noch etwas reinfuchsen.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

